# Potential conflict B14 and rear sway bar?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> So I’m getting ready to buy the B14 kit for the Cruze, I noticed the rear spring perches may be a problem. On a write up xtreme did on the sway bar, it uses threaded perched for attachment points. With the bilstien perched how would I attach them?


I cannot see what you are referring to in the picture, but I can say the spring perches have a thing in the center of the lower perches that is tapped (knocked) out and replaced with a threaded insert. Are the two items next to the spanners needed for the coil overs? If so, I would write to both Whiteline and Bilstein immediately and ask if they could come up with a solution.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot see what you are referring to in the picture, but I can say the spring perches have a thing in the center of the lower perches that is tapped (knocked) out and replaced with a threaded insert. Are the two items next to the spanners needed for the coil overs? If so, I would write to both Whiteline and Bilstein immediately and ask if they could come up with a solution.


so see in the pic the threaded post for lack of a better word that’s circled in red. The sway bar threads into the bottom of them. The bilstien perched for the springs that go over the post are hollow. They should clear since they are OEM replacement but I’m curious if by some chance the bilstien post aren’t the same size.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> so see in the pic the threaded post for lack of a better word that’s circled in red. The sway bar threads into the bottom of them. The bilstien perched for the springs that go over the post are hollow. They should clear since they are OEM replacement but I’m curious if by some chance the bilstien post aren’t the same size.


Yes that is what I had to do with mine. So as for the Bilstein parts, I would ask Bilstein directly. The diameter of the threaded post is the same as the stock one from what I remember. Also look at it this way, it had to go back in the same hole...

I would think that it will fit, but again, you have nothing to lose by asking Bilstein.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Yes that is what I had to do with mine. So as for the Bilstein parts, I would ask Bilstein directly. The diameter of the threaded post is the same as the stock one from what I remember. Also look at it this way, it had to go back in the same hole...
> 
> I would think that it will fit, but again, you have nothing to lose by asking Bilstein.


Well Friday the B14 kit will be ordered. Got it for 600$ with some smart shopping lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pictures-text-How-To etc...

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Pictures-text-How-To etc...
> 
> How-To: Write a Tutorial


Of the install or how I got the deal?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmmm, the art of the deal....

The install.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Hmmm, the art of the deal....
> 
> The install.


Summit is selling the kit for 830 regular price, use promo “CARCARE” for 30$ off and includes free shipping. I have good credit so I applied for the chase freedom credit card. They have a welcome promo that is “spend 500$ in first 3 months get 200$ cash back”. Plus they give you 15 months 0% interest. So with that the kit comes out to 600 paid and I can even take 15 months to pay it off if I so pleased.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Summit is selling the kit for 830 regular price, use promo “CARCARE” for 30$ off and includes free shipping. I have good credit so I applied for the chase freedom credit card. They have a welcome promo that is “spend 500$ in first 3 months get 200$ cash back”. Plus they give you 15 months 0% interest. So with that the kit comes out to 600 paid and I can even take 15 months to pay it off if I so pleased.


Nothing wrong with free money!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Nothing wrong with free money!!


Worked diligently for my good credit, now it’s time it works for me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

And the verdict is?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> And the verdict is?


End of next month I’m having the full set up installed and corner balanced. From the quick living room test for all will work.


----------

